# good deal on power brooms



## MOE (May 18, 2009)

Just thought I'd let people know that I just picked up a power broom for cleanup on stump jobs and it works great. I bought a john deere on ebay for $378 free shipping. It is made by efco and seems to be well built. I priced out husky, stihl and shindaiwa and the cheapest I could find was $650. The ebay john deere is $300 cheaper and appears to be of equal quality and warrenty. Just putting it out there if anyone is thinking of a power broom.


----------



## Creeker (Jun 6, 2009)

Moe, just reading about the power broom, seen them in my STIHL shop but wondered if they were capable of filling in the stump grinder holes?

Will they pull the dirt/wood chip back in OK, and pretty much replace the hand rake?

What size motor on yrs?

regards, Peter.


----------



## MOE (Jun 7, 2009)

It works real well for final cleanup. The piles still need to be shoveled or pushed into the hole with a tooth rake. It does a great job of getting the chips and dirt out of the grass with minimal damage. I also use it to get gravel out of my lawn and back on the driveway in the spring....I get a bit carried away plowing snow.


----------



## Creeker (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks Moe, will keep an eye out for one here.


----------



## Oly's Stump (Jun 8, 2009)

Thanks for the info...will give a broom a try!


----------

